# Bigger, Faster, Stronger!



## ProBodyFitness (May 27, 2004)

Thursday May 27, 2004

People always told me I couldn't do it.  I would be fat the rest of my life.  Not true, I am doing something about it.  And now they are all but encouragements.  I am at around 24% body fat right now, and I am shooting for around 12%.  I wanna stay around 230 pounds in body weight.  I lift 6 times a week, and am playing football now with my team, during spring training.  I am 6 foot 2 inches, and want to play in college while still bulking in my overall quest to become a bodybuilder.  I hope to receive words of advice on my diet and encouragement from everybody.  Words I live by are "A man who wants to do something will find a way, a man who doesn't will find an excuse."  

Breakfast-2 scoops GNC whey with fat free milk, with sccop Jiff PB, V-12 Creatine

Lunch-2 Cans tuna with scoop of miracle whip, green salad with light ranch, and pinch of mozzarella.

Snack-10 vanilla wafers (VERY BAD! Shouldn't have done it!)  V-12 Creatine

Dinner-Large green salad with light ranch and pinch of mazzarella, 1 greek chicken breast

Snack-1 scoop whey protein with fat free milk

Thanks, and I will write back tommorow!


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2004)

Good luck !


----------



## Mavs (May 28, 2004)

Best of luck to you, buddy!  This is a great group that will definitely help you get/keep things on track!


----------



## Road Warrior (May 6, 2010)

Stay focused and you will do fine!


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2010)

I wonder if he ever achieved his goals.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 6, 2010)

ProBodyFitness said:


> Thursday May 27, 2004





Road Warrior said:


> Stay focused and you will do fine!





Curt James said:


> I wonder if he ever achieved his goals.


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2010)

lol

I have one of a skeleton sitting at his computer.

(How's *that *for late night laziness? Can't be arsed to look it up in my Photobucket collection. )


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 6, 2010)

Curt James said:


> lol
> 
> I have one of a skeleton sitting at his computer.
> 
> (How's *that *for late night laziness? Can't be arsed to look it up in my Photobucket collection. )





I have that one saved as well.  I just didn't see it in my GIS and didn't really care to dig it up.


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2010)

^Lazy bastard!


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 6, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Lazy bastard!



You said it, I'm a damn dirty hotlinker.


----------

